
What if we don’t need advertising at all? - okket
https://medium.com/@dsearls/what-if-we-don-t-need-advertising-at-all-cf8ae123f2d3#.cao4zmwte
======
sharemywin
If you want to kill advertising only go to sites without ads you know the ones
you pay for. Where advertising helps best is new companies. It's hard to get
referrals and word of mouth when your customer base is zero.

